# Best topline/muscle building supplement



## lynspop (2 May 2010)

Have been looking online at various topline/muscle building supplements and am wondering which ones people would reccommend?
Was thinking of trying the equine america one, but obviously am looking for one which is going to be effective, which is why im interested in hearing from anyone who's used one.


----------



## easypeasy (3 May 2010)

I have had stupendous results with my 12 yo TB gelding who weaves, windsucks and is a nightmare boxwalker.  I put him on Farnam Weight builder and within 10 days he had a topline, neck and bum.  Never bee without it! I asked my local tack shop to get in it from their delivery people (Battle) but I have since seen it online at www.lesliesutcliffe.biz. Don't know what the postage would be so ask your tack shop and post a pic of your fat pony afterwards!!!


----------



## Squeak (3 May 2010)

Have to reccomend blue chip original, it worked wonders on my boy with just one bag.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (3 May 2010)

I won a bag of Blue Chip Pro at the Blue Chip champs and it has already started to muscle up one of mine after only a few weeks.


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (4 May 2010)

Equitop Myoplast you get it from the vets


----------



## Amymay (4 May 2010)

D&H Build Up.  Fantastic.


----------

